

Man scrawls world's biggest message with GPS pen - ujeezy
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/08/worlds-biggest-writing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Gmail

======
snackfight
somebody needs to draw "LISTEN TO RUSH" in Canada

~~~
brazzy
And FOR A GOOD LAUGH in Mexico.

